# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد زيت الزيتون

## mohamed73

*فوائد زيت الزيتون*   *شجرة الزيتون*    *ينتمي  الزيتون إلى العائلة الزيتونية، وأشجاره معمرة مستديمة الخضرة ومرتفعة،  وأوراقه البسيطة مستطيلة وضيقة، جلدية وحادة وذات لون أبيض فضي من أسفل  وأخضر قاتم من أعلى، وهى متقابلة متصالبة عديمة الزغب ، أما الأزهار فصغيرة  كعناقيد إبطية على الفروع الحديثة، والثمار لحمية خضراء ..*   *على ماذا يحتوي الزيتون ؟؟*   *يحتوى الزيتون على :* *أن  مواد العناصر في زيت الزيتون من زيوت أحادية غير مشبعة أو المواد المضادة  للأكسدة أو الفيتامينات كلها تلعب دوراً مهماً في تعليل الفوائد الصحية له،  وثانياً فان ملاحظة فائدة امتزاج هذه العناصر المفيدة بعضها ببعض يُعطي  لزيت الزيتون فائدة مضاعفة أخرى في تعليل الفوائد الصحية له أيضاً*  *15*   *ـ 20 % زيت ، 4 % بروتين ، 1% أملاح فسفور، وحديد، وكالسيوم، كما يحتوى على فيتامين أ ، ب بكميات كبيرة*    *في ماذا يستخدم زيت الزيتون ؟؟*    *زيت الزيتون وارتفاع ضغط الدم :*    *أجرى  الدكتور " ويليامز " من جامعة ستانفورد الأمريكية دراسة على 76 شخصا غير  مصاب بأية أمراض قلبية لمعرفة تأثير زيت الزيتون على ضغط الدم . فوجد  الباحثون أن ضغط الدم قد انخفض بشكل واضح عند الذين تناولوا زيت الزيتون في  غذائهم اليومي . وكان انخفاض ضغط الدم أشد وضوحا عند الذين تناولوا 40  جراما من زيت الزيتون يوميا .*    *زيت الزيتون ومرض السكر :*    *ينجم  مرض السكر عن نقص أو غياب في إفراز الأنسولين من البنكرياس ، مما يؤدي إلى  زيادة مستوى السكر في الدم وقد أوصى الاتحاد الأمريكي لمرضى السكر ،  المصابين بمرض السكر بتناول حمية تعطى فيه الدهون بنسبة 30 % من الحريرات  على ألا تتجاوز نسبة الدهون المشبعة ( كالدهون الحيوانية ) عن 10 % . وأن  تكون باقي الدهون على شكل زيت زيتون وزيت ذرة ، أو زيت دوار الشمس .*    *لمرضى السكر، يشرب ملعقتان من الزيت مرَّة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء قبل النوم، ويمكن إضافة عصير الليمون إليه*    *زيت الزيتون والقلب :*     ***      *وهذا  الجانب هو لب فوائد زيت الزيتون الصحية حتى اليوم، والأمر هنا منطقي من  جهتين للمتأمل، الأول أن الدهون والزيوت مرتبطة بشكل مباشر في نشوء أمراض  الشرايين سواء التي في القلب أو الدماغ، فهي على هذا سبب إذا ما أساء المرء  استخدامها. والثاني أن التنافس بين أنواع الدهون يجعل من بعضها مخففاً  لتأثير البعض الأخر منها، وهذا ما يقوم به زيت الزيتون، فعنوان زيت الزيتون  هو أنه الدهن الغذائي الحميد الذي يساعد الجسم على تخفيف تأثره بالدهن  الضار. ومن الصعب عرض الكم الكبير من الدراسات الطبية حول فوائد*  *زيت  الزيتون على القلب، لكن من المهم عرض النقاط الرئيسية لفوائده. والفوائد  هنا تعتمد بناء على الدراسات التي تمت حتى اليوم على ما تقدم من نقطتين  وهما آحاد العناصر فيه، وتأثير مزيجها ضمن زيت الزيتون. وفكرة الفوائد  تعتمد على مقدمتين، الأولى إبقاء كمية الدهون المتناولة من الوجبات  الغذائية اليومية ضمن حدود 30% من كمية الطاقة لها، والثانية العمل على  إحلال الدهون غير المشبعة وخاصة الأحادية منها والمتوفرة بغزارة في زيت  الزيتون محل الدهون المشبعة ذات المصادر الحيوانية في الغالب.* ***     *زيت الزيتون والعظم*   ***      *وكانت  الملاحظات التي أشارت إليها الدراسات في المجتمعات قد أظهرت قلة الإصابة  بهشاشة العظم لدى من يتناولون زيت الزيتون مقارنة بغيرهم، الأمر الذي جعل  المؤسسة القومية لأبحاث المنتجات الزراعية في فرنسا تكون فريقاً خاصاً  لأبحاث زيت الزيتون، وحذت أخيرا بلجيكا حذوها بعد النتائج الفرنسية  المشجعة. لكن الملاحظ أن الدراسات في هذا المضمار لا تزال بدائية، فاحدها  نشرت في المجلة البريطانية للتغذية في يوليو 2004 وتمت على حيوانات التجارب  أشارت إلى فائدة محتملة في تخفيف ألم هشاشة العظم، وعُزي التأثير إلى  مركبات الفينول من مضادات الأكسدة وخاصة مادتي أوليوروبين  وهايدروكسيتايروسول oleuropin and hydroxytyrosol. لكن  الأمر يحتاج إلى مزيد من البحث كي تبنى عليه نصائح طبية في هذا الجانب وإن  كانت حتى اليوم النتائج مشجعة. وهذا ما وعد به تحالف المجموعة الفرنسية مع  البلجيكية لأبحاث الزيتون كما أشارت مصادرهم إلى أن يقوموا به في هذا  العام.*   *زيت الزيتون والسرطان*    *تناول  الباحثون من جامعة بيريغيا في إيطاليا ضمن ما سيصدر الشهر القادم في مجلة  المجمع الأميركي للتغذية، دراسة تأثير زيت الزيتون وخاصة مادة فينول  المضادة للأكسدة في النوع البكر منه على تكاثر الخلايا السرطانية المسببة  لسرطان الدم human promyelocytic cell ومدى تميز اكتمال نموها proliferation and differentiation،  وأظهرت أن مركبات الفينول تلعب دوراً رئيساً في قدرة زيت الزيتون على وقف  نشاط وتكاثر الخلايا السرطانية في سرطان الدم وزيادة موت هذه الخلايا apoptosis من  جهتها تحدثت دراسة للباحثين من شيكاغو صدرت في يناير 2005 من مجلة مدونات  الأورام، عن دور قوي لحمض الأويليك الموجود في زيت الزيتون على خفض نسبة  الجين المسبب لسرطان الثدي. وتبين للدكتور جعفر منينديز الباحث الرئيس في  الدراسة من جامعة نورثوست أن حمض الأويليك في زيت الزيتون يوقف نشاط هذا  الجين بنسبة 46%، وأيضاً يسهم في زيادة فاعلية أنواع معينة من علاجات  السرطان. وكانت ملاحظة قلة انتشار سرطان القولون بين من يتناولون أطعمة ما  يُعرف طبياً بوجبات البحر الأبيض المتوسط بالمقارنة مع من يقطنون شمالي  أوروبا قد أثارت الباحثين من جامعة إلستر بشمال أيرلندا، ونشرت المجلة  الدولية للسرطان في أكتوبر الماضي نتائج دراسة مختبريه تمت على خلايا سليمة  من القولون، أشارت إلى حماية بدرجة كبيرة تؤمنها مواد الفينول في زيت  الزيتون الباكر من تأثر هذه الخلايا بالمواد الباعثة على نشوء السرطان  فيها. وقبلها كانت مجلة سموم الغذاء الكيميائية في عدد نوفمبر عام2003 قد*  *أشارت  إلى أن قلي لحم البقر من البيرغر في زيت الزيتون بالمقارنة مع استخدام  زيوت أخرى يقلل من تأثير المواد المسببة للسرطان وخاصة مواد هيتروسيكلك  أمين، أو الأمينات الحلقية العديدة غير المتجانسة carcinogenic heterocyclic amines وحينها  أشار الباحثون إلى أمر طريف للغاية في المحافظة على زيت الزيتون وقوة  فاعليته، إذْ حينما تطول مدة خزن الزيت تقل فاعليته المواد المضادة للأكسدة  فيه كما هو معروف، لكن إضافة أراق عشب الروزماري إلى زيت الزيتون يقلل من  فقدان فاعلية وفائدة المواد المضادة للأكسدة! تأثيرات زيت الزيتون في خفض  نسبة الإصابة بأنواع شتى من السرطان ما تزال محل دراسة وبحث، لكن المنطق في  التفكير يقول إن أحداً لن يتناول زيت الزيتون كعلاج لحالة من حالات  السرطان ويدع المعالجة لدى الأطباء، بل إن الإنسان حينما يُخير بين زيوت  شتى فإنه سيختار ما تشير الدراسات إلى دور في حمايته من الإصابة بها أو  تقوية جهاز مناعته أو تخفيف الآلام عنه، وإن أشارت الدراسات إلى أنه يقلل  من نمو السرطان أو انتشاره أو حتى مساعدة العلاج الدوائي أو الإشعاعي  للسرطان* *زيت الزيتون والالتهابات* *كانت  قد صدرت دراسة للباحثين من فيلادلفيا بالولايات المتحدة في عدد أول سبتمبر  الماضي لمجلة نيتشر العلمية وتحدثت حينها في ملحق الصحة بـ «الشرق الأوسط»  عنها، تقول إن* *تناول كمية يومية من زيت الزيتون يعطي للجسم فائدة مفعول حبوب الأدوية المخففة للألم والمضادة للالتهابات من غير نوع الستيرويد NSAIDs كالأسبرين والبروفين، وحسب ما يرى الباحثون في الدراسة فإن وجود مادة أنزيمية تُدعى أوليكانثال Oleocanthal ذات  الطبيعة المضادة لعمليات التهاب، هي أحد أسباب فائدة زيت الزيتون في  مقاومة التأثر بالأمراض الالتهابية المزمنة، بدءا من أمراض شرايين القلب  والدماغ ومروراً بأنواع من السرطان ووصولاً لأنواع من الخرف والعته الذهني،  وبطبيعية الحال مشاكل المفاصل وفائدة استخدام زيت الزيتون في التدليك أو  المساج للعضلات أو المفاصل المُرهقة بالاستخدام غير المريح لهما. والذي  أثار الأمر لدى الباحثين هو الطعم الحارق في الحلق والباعث على السعال  لتنظيف الرئة حينما يشرب أحدنا زيت الزيتون الأكثر بكارة. وبعد عزلهم  للأنزيم المسبب للتأثير الحلقي هذا، قاموا بدراسة تأثيراته الصحية وتبين  أنها تعمل على وقف النشاط الالتهابي من طريقي كوكس ـ1 وكوكس ـ 2، وأن  كميتها في 50 غراما أو ما يوازي في أربعة ملاعق طعام من زيت الزيتون تعادل  ما في 10% من قرص دواء إبيوبروفين المعتاد تناوله لتخفيف الألم لدى  البالغين.*    *فوائد أخرى لزيت الزيتون :*    *ذكرت  دائرة المعارف الصيدلانية الشهيرة " مارتندل " أن زيت الزيتون مادة ذات  فعل ملين لطيف ، ويعمل كمضاد للإمساك . كما أن زيت الزيتون يلطف السطوح  الملتهبة في الجلد ، ويستعمل في تطرية القشور الجلدية الناجمة عن الأكزيما  وداء الصدف .*     *ويستخدم  زيت الزيتون في علاج أمراض الكبد والمرارة ,ويفيد زيت الزيتون كدهان في  حالات الخراجات والدمامل وعلاج القوباء ومفتت للحصى ,كما يستخدم زيت  الزيتون لوقف تساقط الشعر؛ وذلك بأن يدلك به فروة الرأس كل مساء لمدة عشرة  أيام مع تغطيتها ليلاً ، ثم تغسل في الصباح .* *لعلاج  الروماتيزم والتهاب الأعصاب والتواء المفاصل يصنع مرهم من رأس الثوم  ويُبشر فى 200 جرام من زيت الزيتون، وبعد نقعه يومين أو ثلاثة يُفرك به  مكان الألم عدة مرات* *لإزالة  تجعدات الوجه والرقبة يُطلى الوجه والرقبة بمزيج قوامه نصف معلقة صغيرة من  الزيت وصفار بيضة وبضع نقط من عصير الليمون، ثم يزال هذا القناع بعد ثلث  ساعة بماء فاتر ..* *ويستعمل زيت الزيتون لدهان الجسم حفاظاً عليه من أشعة الشمس* *ويستخدم  الزيتون في علاج فقر الدم والكساح عند الأطفال؛حيث انه يحتوي على كمية  كبيرة من فيتامين (د) الذي يساعد على تكوين أنسجة العظام عند الأطفال الرضع.*      *ألم يقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ائتدموا بالزيت .. وادهنوا به " ( صحيح الجامع الصغير 18)*  *وقد وصف الله تعالى هذه الشجرة بأنها مباركة ، فقال :* *(*      *يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية ) النور : 35*    *فالشجرة مباركة .. والزيت مبارك .. وهنيئا لمن نال من تلك البركات ..*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي المواضيع الجميله

----------

